# Triton guide bushes......



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I received a PM today from an overseas member asking what guide bushes I used with my Triton TRA001.

I use my Tritons mainly in the tables so I use Oak Park guide bushes and the Oak Park 11" insert plate in the Oak Park table.

In my "Grizzly" table I use the standard generic guide bushes in the clone insert plate.

For hand held routing I use one of my other routers with the "Universal" type plate and the standard bushes or one of the Makitas with the Makita guide bushes.

I know the Triton guide bush set includes an adapter so that the standard PC type guide bushes can be used, but I do not have that set.

Has anyone got the Triton set, and how do they compare?

*What guide bushes do other members use with the Triton router, in the table or hand held?*


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

PC/DW with the PRSubbase.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Quillman said:


> PC/DW with the PRSubbase.


I am assuming, Pat, from your reply that you have a Triton router and use your subbase on the router.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I did until 23 April. Robbers got that one and 13 others.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is not good news, Pat.....

Insured, I trust, and re-stocking?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I noticed that this question has come up before:

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/11917-guide-bushings-triton-router.html

Also, sources for the "generic' guide bushings:

Brass Router Bushing Set : CARBA-TEC

Shop Fox D3117 Brass Guide Bushing Set - Router Template Guide - Amazon.com

https://mcjing.com.au/categorybrowser.aspx?categoryid=1252&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

10 pce. ProRouter Template Guide Kit (Brass)

Buy 10 Piece Router Bushing Set With Case at Woodcraft.com

brass router guide bushing | eBay


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Insured, I trust,"
*****************
yes, but with so many conditions that I might as well not have any. 
$4500 lost, must spend the deductable ($3000) to get 1500.
Now with all the fires in this county (= enormous property damage), you'll find most of the agents in the Bahamas.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Pat. 
Years ago when I was still in the UK, my workshop was burgled. I'd a lot of other stuff stored there, too. I was always worried about just who, in the insurers, would see what I had and where it was and took the decision not to advertise just what I had. Lost most of UKP30,000 worth of stuff, all uninsured. A lot of the engineering stuff I'd spent hundreds of hours making :-(

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services

Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879
+385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Home | Croatia Property Services


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to see you back, Peter....


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks James. I've still been lurking, but haven't had as much time to be as active as I'd been previously.

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services

Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879
+385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quillman said:


> I did until 23 April. Robbers got that one and 13 others.


What a great opportunity to include a MAKITA RP2301FC Pat!


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*FYI: Triton TGA001 & TGA150 template Guide kits*

Triton Guide Bush Kits simply copies the Porter Cable Kit Dimensions
Outer Diameter	Inner Diameter Purpose Porter Cable Part#
A	5/16" (8mm)	1/4" (6.3mm)	For Dovetail use 42057
B	3/8" (9.5mm)	9/31" (7.1mm)	General Purpose 42056
C	7/16" (11mm)	11/32 (8.7mm)	For Dovetail use 42027
D	1/2" (12.7mm)	13.32"(10.3mm)	General Purpose 42033
E	5/8" (16mm)	17/32" (13.5mm) General Purpose 42045
F	51/64" (20mm) 5/8" (16mm)	For Hinge Butt Jigs	42042
G	3/4" (19mm)	21/32 (16.7mm) General Purpose 42024

I have the old TGA001 kit. Latest kit is TGA150.
Both these kits have 7 template guides with identical dimensions with the Porter Cable 9 piece kit.
So Users of the TGA001 or the TGA150 ALREADY have the all the template guides of the Porter Cable 9 piece kit.
Other parts included are Guide Plate, porter Cable adapter/Alignment Bush) and spacer.
TRA150 also come with a table top crank and dust chute.


I use this Triton kit with the Hitachi M12V. I do not own a Triton Router (yet).
The Trition "Guide plate" was modified to exactly fit my GMC 2050 2400W router - making both my routers accept alll Hitachi, Triton, Trend, Axminster template guides (imperial or metric) available.

GMC 2050 for dust free table routing (with the Triton spacer, all my guide bushes can also be used on my home made router table)
Hitachi M12V with optional dust chute for precision Handheld routing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, that's brutal, Peter!
Apparently _not_ telling the insurers didn't stop _somebody_ from figuring out that you were a very valuable target.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

James, I don't have the guide bushings for the Triton. It stays in the table. I use the Bosch 1617 (and their guide bushing set) when needed.


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

James
Thanks for the research on the Template guides. There is a consistent number of sizes in each kit and the questions I ask who would use the 5/16in and 3/8th ins and why are the length of 'project' different? Also the largest guide is restricted to 1" and the 51/64th is constant . I would be interested in the use of that guide by members of the forum


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The Woodcraft bushing set all has 1/4" projection (more like .240"). I think the logic behind the larger bushings having longer projections is that you use use them with thicker templates. Not sure I agree with that thinking as I use a lot of 1/4" melamine for templates. Other have said you can grind down the ones that are too long but, frankly, didn't want the bother so I just got a set that was all 1/4" - the Woodcraft one.

I use 3/8" with a 1/4" bit - oversize the template by 1/16.

On 1" OD, I think the early PC bushing set had that as it largest so everyone just copied them. Not sure the reason for 51/64ths, though.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> On 1" OD, I think the early PC bushing set had that as it largest so everyone just copied them. Not sure the reason for 51/64ths, though.


Hi Phil - I always wondered about the mysterious 51/64 bushing myself. The best explanation I found is that one of the really early PC hinge mortise templates needed it. If you do the math though, it is awfully close to 20mm so could be used that way. :smile:

James, I just have the little JOF001. I just switched to the Milescraft turn lock system. With a little farm engineering I managed to get the large baseplate/edge guide to work with it. I really don't use that router much though. The JOF is as large as most 2HP routers with less power. It's strong suite is the dust collection is second to none IMHO.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

woodworker28 said:


> James
> Thanks for the research on the Template guides. There is a consistent number of sizes in each kit and the questions I ask who would use the 5/16in and 3/8th ins and why are the length of 'project' different? Also the largest guide is restricted to 1" and the 51/64th is constant . I would be interested in the use of that guide by members of the forum


To be honest, I tend to use the Makita 40mm guide more than any other..

I agree with others, that the different project lengths may be simply to use with deeper templates.

The smaller sizes, would allow for tighter internal radii with a female template, is my guess..


----------

